
How LinkedIn Found My 'Future' Self - nikunjk
http://mashable.com/2014/07/11/linkedin-future-self/
======
mooreds
This is very cool. Interesting use of LinkedIn's data.

I would like to read a story by this journalist 5 years from now and see how
things played out.

